# Landing Tread Issues



## musicalmerlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi all,

We had our house built for us 8 years ago. The upstairs hallway was originally carpeted but it is time to lay down hardwood flooring. The stairwell is open on one side at the top.

The carpenter decided to use 1/2" oak as a trim panel around the stairwell at the landing. He accordingly took a 1" tread and datoed half the tread to get a match with the trim panels on the floor upstairs. I'm not sure what he was thinking as the builder knew we were going to lay hardwood throughout the house eventually.

My question is: how do I safely blend my 3/4" flooring to this 1/2" trim? We had been planning on cutting out the tread and replacing with a thicker piece, blending with the rest of the trim around the landing, but that was before we re-measured and discovered the tread was actually 1" instead of 3/4". Well, actually I discovered after I had made the cut. I had double checked all the other measurements, but missed that one. 

I don't want to use the transitions they sell with the flooring as I'm concerned it could constitute a tripping hazard, especially going down the stairs.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Pulling the rest of the trim around the landing has been thought of, but scrapped for now as that would mean pulling the handrail and all the newel posts, and reseating them.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

My first inclination from your description would be to mill a transition piece from full stock.

If I'm not picturing your situation correctly, please post a picture so we can all understand what you're dealing with.


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

And what is a "trim panel"?


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

First of all Welcome to the forum.:smile:
Have you got the new flooring yet? If not I would suggest considering 1/2" glue down since obviously everything else upstairs is probably set for carpet which is usually 1/2". JMO
James


----------



## LIHR (Feb 23, 2011)

I believe he's calling the bottom rail or shoe the trim panel? But regardless what it is, the easiest solution is JMC's suggestion.


----------

